# quick question



## bjm (Jan 4, 2003)

Just a quick question about a civil service preference. Does anyone know what 534 civilian is? Any help would really be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 37-99 (May 7, 2002)

I don't know what 534 means but those people are the plaintiffs and winners in a lawsuit brought to end the consent decree in Boston. Most scored a 100 or higher and were not hired due to minority preference.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Here is a prior thread on the topic
Hope it Helps:*
534 Civilian Thread on Masscops.Com


----------



## bjm (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks for the help. Does anyone know if these people usually get the open positions once they become available? The only reason I ask is that one just suddenly appeared number 1 on one of the lists I am on. I am going to check some more prior threads to see if I can find anymore info.


----------



## 37-99 (May 7, 2002)

yes they do. if your referring to boston. as long as they pass the background which they will they'll be in the next class.


----------

